# Killing A Deer Is Possible After All...



## Bill Hays

My 16 year old daughter (Kirsten) decided it would be more of a challenge if she used one of my Hammer Takedown slingshots instead of a rifle this year... I told her "be careful" and of course "be sure of your shot".
I didn't witness the kill so I had to get the particulars from her on how she did it....
She said she was just sitting there in a clump of mesquites and this one basically walked right in front of her grazing... one shot right in the heart and the thing jumped on impact taking only a couple of steps then simply died. She said the shot was taken from about 30 feet away or so.

So we went out.... and my daughter got the only kill, and with a freakin' slingshot on top of it all! I sat there for several hours and didn't see a thing and she gets all the glory.... Sooooo I told her, Okay you killed it, YOU dress it out. She got Ben to help some though... I was set up a couple of hundred yards away with a .308 sniper rifle and the kid beats me with a slingshot... I'm NEVER going to get to live this one down.


----------



## Imperial

glad it wasnt a chief aj slingshot that took the deer down . congrats to her . can we expect to see an antler fork slingshot in the near future ?


----------



## Tobse

oh my god... thats a girl! well done.


----------



## treefork

Nobody is gonna mess with your little girl! lol


----------



## Sofreto

Well done, Kirsten....You know what you are doing. Next you will be making your own videos..


----------



## The Warrior

Pure awesomeness.


----------



## Beanflip

Gotta be proud of that. Awesome.


----------



## capnjoe

God bless Texas!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Every once in a while we need a little humbling, but beaten by a girl with a slingshot...... BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhahaha!

You can be proud, Bill, not many can claim a beautiful daughter who can dress a deer.


----------



## LittleBear

Double Amazing! Two thumbs up one for the shot and one for dressing it.


----------



## rapidray

We all want our kids to do better than what we can do. Be proud, I know you are. In the future it will always bring a smile to you. Well done! On both of you.


----------



## Dayhiker

You're as good at being a dad as you are at making and shooting slingshots. A deep bow to ya buddy!
. . . And, Kirsten: YOU GO GIRL!!!


----------



## Wingshooter

Hey Bill looks to me like you were outgunned. Well done guys.
I did notice the righteous indignation of hunting deer with a slingshot is strangely silent.


----------



## DaveSteve

Great shot!
It looks like a normal arrow with a normal nock.
You need a heck of a pinch to hold it in the pouch or did she use some kind of release?


----------



## Bill Hays

Thanks Guys, Kirsten is quite a kid.... she holds internationally recognized black belts in two martial arts, is near the top of her class in school, hits a softball like a man and fixes up pretty nice as well.



Dayhiker said:


> Great shot!
> It looks like a normal arrow with a normal nock.
> You need a heck of a pinch to hold it in the pouch or did she use some kind of release?


The slingshot used was a Hammer Takedown (in the shared design area)... the design is modular in that many different forks and fork configurations can be fixed to it... the actual forks she used to take the deer was a specialty fork that uses big diameter tubes with a paracord D setup for arrow shooting... yes she used a standard release (bought from WalMart for $13 on special).
She put the specialty flat band forks (in the picture) on to hunt small stuff like rabbits and squirrel while waiting for me to give up my fruitless pursuit of a deer of my own.... fortunately, she didn't bag any rabbits or squirrels to rub salt into my wounded male ego!

You know the largest thing I've ever taken with a slingshot was an adult skunk who decided to wander into my work area one night... and this little girl now has the "bragging" rights over me!


----------



## Charles

Congratulations to you both! I can not count how many times I have had to sit through parents bragging about their kids' accomplishments. But Bill ... no one will be able to top this story! You are a very lucky man to have such a daughter ... and I suppose I have to say that she is a very lucky girl to have such a dad!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Allen Welsh

Great shot and a real bonnie lass too. Its great when the kids out strip ye init? .... Ok the last bit is a fib lol
But very well done to her and to you for brining up such a great wee lass .

Cheers
AL


----------



## lightgeoduck

That has to be the coolest thing in the world... So many aspects of awesomeness in that story, Bill!

I need to go double time on my girls now, so when they grow, they can make me eat humble pie too.

LGD


----------



## Old Grouch

This girl sounds like my 17 year old granddaughter. She just got her 8 point buck with a black powder rifle.

*Congratulations to Kirsten !!!!!*


----------



## rockslinger

Nice going Kirsten, You could probably take care of that big cat if he comes back.


----------



## zhop

wow thats freakin amazing.


----------



## Mark1353

Outstanding! That's something that won't soon be forgotten. Lots to be proud of!


----------



## sky355

So bill now that youve seen it done I think its time to design a slingshot designed for arrow flinging. I know all SS can be used like this but other then Rattlin Randy and Chief AJ there isnt much out there to shoot arrows with thats designed for it. Get er done I will buy for sure =) This is great. I never had any doubt about Slingbow being able to take down large game. Just takes the right setup good arrow placement and a bit of luck.

Be proud Bill you got a wonderful daughter there. sounds like shes got her head on straight. I also am a father of a 14 year old daughter who Im **** proud of. Congrats!!


----------



## curmudgeon

Way to go Kirsten.
You are right to be proud, Bill.


----------



## shot in the foot

Dont want to sound like im having a go, but if it had missed the kill spot there would be a deer with a arrow in it running about, jeff


----------



## Berkshire bred

thats a real acheivement and finally proof that a deer can be taken with a slingshot and not just rumours.


----------



## cwhite56

Outstanding!! There is hope for all us old duds.


----------



## sky355

shot in the foot said:


> Dont want to sound like im having a go, but if it had missed the kill spot there would be a deer with a arrow in it running about, jeff


Yes but that can be said the same for a Bow, or Crossbow. As long as a person is confident of their ability to put the shot in the kill zone and know they have enough KE to pass through or breach the breast plate I dont see a thing wrong with this at all.


----------



## fsa46

Congratulations Kirsten on a GREAT accomplishment. One might say, " the apple didn't fall far from the tree". I'm sure Dad is very proud of you.


----------



## neptunesgirl

[background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]This is a great video...I'm interested in knowing if any of you out there have tried this type of modification to their slingshot. I can't wait to try this out on mine![/background]
[background=rgb(249, 249, 249)] [/background]


----------



## neptunesgirl

sky355 said:


> So bill now that youve seen it done I think its time to design a slingshot designed for arrow flinging. I know all SS can be used like this but other then Rattlin Randy and Chief AJ there isnt much out there to shoot arrows with thats designed for it. Get er done I will buy for sure =) This is great. I never had any doubt about Slingbow being able to take down large game. Just takes the right setup good arrow placement and a bit of luck.
> 
> Be proud Bill you got a wonderful daughter there. sounds like shes got her head on straight. I also am a father of a 14 year old daughter who Im **** proud of. Congrats!!


Try this out:


----------



## NightKnight

Yeah, ive seen that one. An oldie but goodie. Did you see his show on TLC? It's called Dual Survival. He made a slingshot from scratch on one episode.


----------



## sky355

neptunesgirl said:


> [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]This is a great video...I'm interested in knowing if any of you out there have tried this type of modification to their slingshot. I can't wait to try this out on mine![/background]


 yeah ive seen daves.


----------



## PrideProducts

couple of forks on that deers head that you could use








good shot !!!!


----------



## Bill Hays

shot in the foot said:


> Dont want to sound like im having a go, but if it had missed the kill spot there would be a deer with a arrow in it running about, jeff


That's true Jeff.... I would have had to track him down and kill him.
Remember though, I won't let anyone hunt with me unless I know they're capable of hitting the mark in the first place though... the way that slingshot was setup it was putting out around 170 fps at her draw and with the custom razorheads I made for the arrows, I didn't have much to worry about if she was even close on the shot.
As it was, She just put the shot right through the lower part of the heart... there were three large incisions that almost bisected the whole thing.

Of course, like I just said... I do NOT recommend anyone hunting with a slingbow unles they are VERY checked out on it... and Kirstie definitely can shoot one well... I just didn't think she'd get anything because of all the movement it takes to set and draw the thing... hard to do without getting noticed by a deer.


----------



## The Gopher

Way to go Ms Hays!


----------



## Allen Welsh

Was it used for Christmas Dinner?









Cheers
AL


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Nice!!


----------



## ndspecial

all this time i thought it was a lie that you can take a deer with a slingshot/arrow. all i have to say is WOW


----------



## beaverman

hasnt it already been proved a couple times that you can kill a deer with a slingshot?


----------



## bigron

damn thats tough stuff bill


----------



## spearoj

Cool


----------



## AJhunt

shot through the heart with a arrow and no blood?


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Nice!! Daddy's Little girl huh? That is very endearing Hays.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Amazingly cool Bill!! Congrats to your daughter!!


----------



## Shawn Feltman

awsome is the word that comes to mind congrats i hope someday i might be in the deer killer club but i got alot of work to do till then nice and it's great to see you got your girl into hunting and the outdoors god bless

shawn


----------



## halbart

Bill Hays said:


> My 16 year old daughter (Kirsten) decided it would be more of a challenge if she used one of my Hammer Takedown slingshots instead of a rifle this year... I told her "be careful" and of course "be sure of your shot".I didn't witness the kill so I had to get the particulars from her on how she did it....She said she was just sitting there in a clump of mesquites and this one basically walked right in front of her grazing... one shot right in the heart and the thing jumped on impact taking only a couple of steps then simply died. She said the shot was taken from about 30 feet away or so.So we went out.... and my daughter got the only kill, and with a freakin' slingshot on top of it all! I sat there for several hours and didn't see a thing and she gets all the glory.... Sooooo I told her, Okay you killed it, YOU dress it out. She got Ben to help some though... I was set up a couple of hundred yards away with a .308 sniper rifle and the kid beats me with a slingshot... I'm NEVER going to get to live this one down.


.....for the female of the species is more deadly than the male


----------



## halbart

halbart said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 16 year old daughter (Kirsten) decided it would be more of a challenge if she used one of my Hammer Takedown slingshots instead of a rifle this year... I told her "be careful" and of course "be sure of your shot".I didn't witness the kill so I had to get the particulars from her on how she did it....She said she was just sitting there in a clump of mesquites and this one basically walked right in front of her grazing... one shot right in the heart and the thing jumped on impact taking only a couple of steps then simply died. She said the shot was taken from about 30 feet away or so.So we went out.... and my daughter got the only kill, and with a freakin' slingshot on top of it all! I sat there for several hours and didn't see a thing and she gets all the glory.... Sooooo I told her, Okay you killed it, YOU dress it out. She got Ben to help some though... I was set up a couple of hundred yards away with a .308 sniper rifle and the kid beats me with a slingshot... I'm NEVER going to get to live this one down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....for the female of the species is more deadly than the male. - Kipling
Click to expand...


----------



## V-alan-tine

She has obviously been taught by the best :naughty:

Excellent shot Kirsten


----------



## Mevert

Who many KE have this slingbow


----------



## BeMahoney

Hey Bill,

I´ve just seen this "old" thread - pretty amazing

what your daughter did there...

But please be true: Reading this from my distance,

it´s NOT AT ALL any wonder - if you see what her

dad does... 

No wonder at all!



kind regards,

Be


----------



## Tentacle Toast

That is a pretty sweet shot; I'm sure she did her father proud on that one...

...but I've got to wonder; if this thread was made by anyone other than bill, what are the odds that it wouldn't have been locked/deleted...especially after so much time? I'm no legal expert, but a mod just the other day said that "it's illegal in all 50 states to take deer with a slingshot..." What gives?


----------



## zippo

Tentacle Toast said:


> That is a pretty sweet shot; I'm sure she did her father proud on that one...
> 
> ...but I've got to wonder; if this thread was made by anyone other than bill, what are the odds that it wouldn't have been locked/deleted...especially after so much time? I'm no legal expert, but a mod just the other day said that "it's illegal in all 50 states to take deer with a slingshot..." What gives?


Henry ment about the poisonous ammo i believe, its legal to hunt deer in some states, look at the hfx slingshot.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

This thread was created, and dropped off the radar, before the policy of not allowing illegal acts to be posted was in place. Who posted it has nothing to do with it.

Even so, now that it has been revived and a complaint has been lodged, I will first lock it, and later today, remove it.


----------

